# Looking to buy many Sheep & Lambs



## Sarplaninec (Jan 2, 2012)

Send me a private message inregards to your breed, price,and quantity.
Thank you


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarplaninec said:
			
		

> Send me a private message inregards to your breed, price,and quantity.
> Thank you


I and many other horse breeders/ owners get several e mails just like this inquiring on a purchase of my/our  horses per month.         It is almost ALWAYS a SCAM.


----------



## Sarplaninec (Jan 3, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Sarplaninec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarplaninec said:
			
		

> Send me a private message inregards to your breed, price,and quantity.
> Thank you


So you want many sheep and lambs that are in Macedonia I take it or is it the USA, or Canada.


----------



## Sarplaninec (Jan 3, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Sarplaninec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USA...if you have any let me know. I do breed Sarplaninacs!


----------



## Rvrfshr (Feb 27, 2012)

Kat/Dorp's are selling for $2.60 lb here (on the hoof) .... all time high price for this area.

We are getting into the Easter season when Christians, Jews and Muslims traditionally eat lamb/sheep.

This is the time of year when prices are highest and retailers are buying.  Lamb in the store sells for close to $9.00 per lb.


----------

